# How do you "kick someone out"?



## UpSideDownMan (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not looking to "kick my wife out", but I am considering leaving.

I really do not see how anyone can kick someone else out of the house. If you want to leave, then leave. Even if the other person is the one who is cheating, lying, whatever. What are you going to do? Physically try to remove them? If I did that I would go to jail. If she did that, I would laugh.

You can ask them to leave, and they may want to. But I really don't see how it is possible to "kick someone out".


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Pack their stuff up and put it out on the lawn.. kicked out

Tell them they are not allowed in your home anymore... kicked out

Removing their rubbish from your life.. kicked out

It's not about literally kicking them... its about removing them from your life and home. So you can rebuild again. Without them. Gone. Done. End O' story.


----------



## UpSideDownMan (Apr 28, 2011)

To throw someone's stuff out on the lawn, block them from entering the home, change the locks, etc...

Isn't that illegal? I mean from a tenant's rights angle.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

All they can do is call the police.. cops find out its a domestic dispute.. probably advise one or the other to leave and cool off anyway...

In my home its not illegal.. The lease is in my name. As far as the Landlord is concerned he doesn't live here.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lilyana said:


> All they can do is call the police.. cops find out its a domestic dispute.. probably advise one or the other to leave and cool off anyway...
> 
> In my home its not illegal.. The lease is in my name. As far as the Landlord is concerned he doesn't live here.


I suspect you're an exception... In most cases I'm familiar with, both people would be on the lease or property title. If nothing else, it protects the landlord or mortgage holder a bit more, and protects the surviving spouse in the case of one spouse passing away. 

In response to the OP, I'd agree that it's hard to remove one spouse unless they agree to move out. Until a restraining order or some other legal action is taken, both spouses should have equal rights if they're both on title or lease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The nicest way would be to sit down with her and knock out a separation agreement you both can live with, specifying who stays and who goes, who pays which bills, etc. Hire an attorney to walk it through the court system. In the event of a divorce, you've already done 90% of the work, saving money and aggravation.


----------

